# People visiting Canada may soon need clearance before flying in



## CHamilton (Dec 10, 2013)

People visiting Canada may soon need clearance before flying in



> Canada is one step closer to forcing visitors from almost every country in the world to obtain authorization before flying into the country.
> The proposed changes to the law would require citizens from countries that currently don’t require visas—such as the United Kingdom and most of the European Union—to obtain an “electronic travel authorization” before traveling to Canada by air, according to recently-released details.
> 
> The move to collect and share travellers’ information, including background and “biographical” notes, is part of Canada’s Beyond the Border agreement with the United States, signed in 2011.
> ...


----------



## SubwayNut (Dec 10, 2013)

It sounds like Canada is thinking about implementing a system like the U.S. ESTA system that is used by non-Canadian foreigners (I'm not familiar with the Mexican) to enter the US using the visa-waiver program.

As the article says we Americans will be except from it just like Canadian's are exempt from our ESTA system.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh Canada. You really couldn't find a better mentor than the world's foremost international bully?


----------



## Anderson (Dec 10, 2013)

On the one hand, I'd at least hope this would help pull down some of the US Border **** (since it'll likely remove most of one of the excuses for that). On the other hand, I fully expect some acrimony between Canada and the other Commonwealth countries.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 10, 2013)

You already have to give your Passport Number or Means of ID when Booking Passage on Amtrak to Canadaand this Info is Shared with the Canadian Government in Advance! They even Run Background Checks on People though I'm not sure if it's Everyone or Just Selected Individuals??? We've had several threads where People were Denied Entry after Riding the Train to Canada., mostly for DUIs! Perhaps this will Make things Smoother for Entry and as Cliff said ,Cut Down on some of the Border BS that you run Into @ the Border?? I agree with Chris that the Canadian Government shouldn't Adopt all the Procedures and Attitudes of our "Security" Services!


----------

